# TT with Eibach Pro Kit



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

If anyone has photos of a TT Coupe with the Eibach Pro Kit installed with 17" rims would you please post. I want to see what the wheel gap will be.
Thanks.


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: TT with Eibach Pro Kit (jsmBora1.8T)*

heres my car. eibachs on 18's. hope this helps ya.


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: TT with Eibach Pro Kit (ttuner)*

How much wheel gap do you have? I can't tell from the photo. What shocks are you using in combination with the Eibach Springs? Thanks for the photo--your car looks great!


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: TT with Eibach Pro Kit (jsmBora1.8T)*

not much at all. a finger and a half... maybe. 
im still on stock shocks. perfect ride height in my opinion. its only like 1.2in drop.


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: TT with Eibach Pro Kit (ttuner)*

how is the ride?


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: TT with Eibach Pro Kit (SungTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SungTT* »_how is the ride?

feels jsut like stock to me....


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: TT with Eibach Pro Kit (ttuner)*

Thanks for the info. I just bought my TT---2001 Quattro Coupe 180hp with 9,570 miles. I have 17" Brock B2 wheels for it and want to get rid of the SUV look. This is not my everyday car--only nice days and Sundays.
I ran the Eibach Pro Kit on my 2000 Audi A4 Avant with stock shocks for 85,000 miles and the drop looked good and the ride was fine.


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: TT with Eibach Pro Kit (jsmBora1.8T)*

Any more pics out there?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: TT with Eibach Pro Kit (jsmBora1.8T)*

Here's mine on 18s, I don't have any online from when I had the stock 17s. I've got Eibachs with Bilstein Sport dampers.


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: TT with Eibach Pro Kit (JohnLZ7W)*

Was the wheel gap about the same whether you had the 17's or the 18's?
Your car looks great!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: TT with Eibach Pro Kit (jsmBora1.8T)*

Thanks! Wheel gap is slightly less with the 18s since I run 235/40/18s which are slightly taller than the stock 225/45/17s, not a significant difference though.


----------



## teknician1 (Feb 12, 2006)

TTuner, what body kit do you have and where did you purchase it from?
JohnLZ7W, wow..the car doesn't even looked slammed. Im going to compare it against my stock TT with 18s. Do you guys know of any other springs that lower more than 1.2in drop?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (teknician1)*

Eibach springs (and the Abt springs) are about the least amount of drop you can get with aftermarket springs, only about an inch. H&Rs are I think the largest drop you can get 1.75". I think Neuspeed is a similar drop to the H&Rs.


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (JohnLZ7W)*

Crappy pic but this is mine, HR springs and OEM 17's


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (murray42)*

Are they H&R Sports? How much gap do you have? How's the ride?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (jsmBora1.8T)*

Any more shots? I don't have the $$ for coilovers but don't want to do suspension twice. Gotta find the perfect springs the first time, or just save for coilovers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Evan


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Neuspeed Sport Springs and Bilstien Sports struts and shocks, 17x8 RH AG Cups with BFG G-Force Sports 225-45-17











_Modified by Morio at 10:42 PM 2-26-2006_


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (murray42)*

Are they H&r Sports or Race. If they are the Sports how do they ride? How much wheel gap?


----------

